# Femoral Hernia



## mmelcam (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a code for Laparoscopic Femoral Hernia repair? I used the unlised Laparoscopic Hernia code. Medicare asked for notes and after reviewing the notes stated that there is a more appropriate code. The operative note clearly states that it was a Femoral Hernia that was repaired via a laparoscopic repair.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

You are correct only, there is no separate code for laparoscopic femoral hernia repair.use only unlised Laparoscopic Hernia code-49659.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## JenReyn99 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would agree on the 49659, I'm not sure why Medicare wants a different code. They may be seeing something we don't. Could you post a copy of the op note so that we can read and see what they may be looking for? Then maybe we can all work together and get you an answer. :0)


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

The femoral Hernia and inguinal hernias are near the groin region.  It is very often very hard to distinguish femoral hernia from inguinal. Femoral is more common in female and  the incidence of strangulation in femoral hernias is high. *Repair techniques are similar for femoral and inguinal hernia. *The types can be grouped as same way such as strangulated incarcerated and so on.
So check whether you can code from the inguinal hernia group with your payers.
I think it is more ideal than going for unlisted


----------



## ranjan (Jan 8, 2015)

*Ranjanbabu*

I would agree on the 49659, I'm not sure why Medicare wants a different code. They may be seeing something we don't. Could you post a copy of the op note so that we can read and see what they may be looking for? The correct code is unlisted - 49659!


----------

